# Pmags whats the difference?



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

This maybe a really dumb question.

What are the differences between an unmarked Pmag a Gen2 Pmag and a Gen 3 Pmag. I have a Pmag with no markings a few that say G2 and a few more that say G3, and a lone Pmag with a window in the side of it. I have a hodgepodge of Pmags that all look the same and no clue as to why they would be different.

I have found that the Colt reliably feeds from all of them and it doesn't seem to matter which Gen it is. However the 516 fails to feed reliably from the Gen2 magazines, particularly the 20 round Gen2's and yet seems feed reliably from the unmarked Pmag and Gen3 Pmags. So there is a difference...


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm not sure all the difference but the Gen 3 will fit the HK 556 and the SCAR where the Gen 2 will not.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^ This.

The gen 3's were modified to improve compatability with more firearms. They also now sell an "emag" with the same intent and a more streamlined profile.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> I'm not sure all the difference but the Gen 3 will fit the HK 556 and the SCAR where the Gen 2 will not.


That may explain the problems I experienced with the Sig 516 with the Gen2 mags. I'll stop short of suggesting that Sig makes a fine fence post, yet the so far the Colt has run circles around it, and Pmags what ever generation are good magazines!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never had issue with GEN2 or 3 in any of my AR's. Priced right I'll take either.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> That may explain the problems I experienced with the Sig 516 with the Gen2 mags. I'll stop short of suggesting that Sig makes a fine fence post, yet the so far the Colt has run circles around it, and Pmags what ever generation are good magazines!


It has something to do about the European mag wells being a little deeper. With my HK 556 I can use regular US steel mags but as for Pmags only Gen 3 or Emags (the e is for Europe) will work


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like steel mags,I can make my OAL just a few thou longer.....

Butt, PMags have a more direct angle of bullet entry into the barrel extension.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> It has something to do about the European mag wells being a little deeper. With my HK 556 I can use regular US steel mags but as for Pmags only Gen 3 or Emags (the e is for Europe) will work


I'll keep that in mind, I haven't tried an Emag as of yet or the steel magazines. I have a couple of aluminum around here somewhere and I haven't tried those either, it seems that adding a new magazine of any kind at this point will just add to the hodgepodge. I also have a couple of the surefire magazines and they work like a champ in both the Colt and the 516.Must be just the Gen2's that are a bit different.

Well if the weather holds fair, I'll be out to the range this weekend and see if the 516 can redeem itself with some LC 5.56 ammo. If not then it really is a fence post!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Seneca said:


> I'll keep that in mind, I haven't tried an Emag as of yet or the steel magazines. I have a couple of aluminum around here somewhere and I haven't tried those either, it seems that adding a new magazine of any kind at this point will just add to the hodgepodge. I also have a couple of the surefire magazines and they work like a champ in both the Colt and the 516.Must be just the Gen2's that are a bit different.
> 
> Well if the weather holds fair, I'll be out to the range this weekend and see if the 516 can redeem itself with some LC 5.56 ammo. If not then it really is a fence post!


It was a hassle but I sold all my gen 2s mags and replaced them with gen 3s. Gen 3 mags they will fit all my AR type rifles. This way I stay compatible and don't have to worry about picking up the wrong mag.

I wouldn't give up on the 516, from what I've seen it looks like a fine weapon. The only fault I found with it was it felt a little front end heavy for me.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Gen 3 Pmags have the dust cover that is supposed to prevent the polymer feed lips from slightly warping / changing over time when fully loaded.
Some Bullpups are picky on what mags they work well with, in spite of manufacturer claims that they work well with any M4 mag. They don't.
I prefer Lancer AWM or Pmag Gen 3 for my Tavor.


----------

